# Cpt 93291



## Butterfly1972 (Feb 12, 2014)

CPT 93291- How often can this be billed. Every visit or 31 days. Please help Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 17, 2014)

The in-person codes can be billed at every visit.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

